# Question for all you MAC guys, if you even exist on this board.



## dalearyous (Jul 17, 2003)

ok ive been a hardcore pc guy and a tech for years now. my question is, is it possible to buy, or build, a mac gaming machine? something that will keep up with or out perform a top of the line pc in EVERY type of game, that includes first person shooters. i mean i know what everyone else assumes, macs yes are better than pcs but they do not run games well and some games are not out for mac. this however does not make sense when u think about it. macs are chosen by people who want to do video editing and other graphic intensive projects. they are, or last time i checked, have more potential speed, but why can't they outperform pcs in gaming? 

my only theory that makes sense is mac is like the gamecube and xbox is like pc. xbox is more mainstreamed and much easier to code for so games naturally look and run better. HOWEVER, if someone designs game to run completely only on the gamecube, the results can be staggering (Resident Evil 4, bets graphics ive seen on console yet). can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## dalearyous (Jul 17, 2003)

ok i forgot, this prolly on the wrong board. will post in hardware or something


----------



## bobol (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually there's also a Mac and a Games forum too... but post your thread in the One you think will suit you best rather than the no-no simultaneous threading. To me, it seems more a toss up between Mac and Games Forums to decide from rather than Hardware.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Dont you think it would go better in the Apple forum.
http://forums.techguy.org/f69-s.html


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Will get it moved for you into the Apple Mac forum


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I just did a simple search on the Apple site for games programmed specifically for OSX. Today's list shows 891 products. I'm not a games person, but from what I know about graphics and Macs, I'm willing to bet there are some fine products in there. There are a couple of spots on the Apple site that might be of interest to you.

Developer
http://developer.apple.com/
http://developer.apple.com/games/

Made4Mac
http://guide.apple.com/index.lasso

Pros (not games, but some great info.)
http://www.apple.com/pro/


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

The only answer I have is that Apple dont consider gaming to be a priority. They simply dont have as much clout in the gaming market as a main players.
Apple in the past have marketed towards working professionals and designers who have had no real need for a gaming platform, however, with the advent of the 'mini' this may need to change slightly.

I don't know that much about the whole gaming scene but all manufacters outside the big two (Xbox & PS2) seem to be struggling for sales. Is there any need for another addition to an already crowded marketplace?

In saying all that, maybe a 'Ibox' is just around the corner...who knows...;-)


----------

